# Εκδόσεις Κέδρος και επιδότηση λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης από την Ευρωπ. Ένωση



## marmis (Jul 22, 2010)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Θα ήθελα από εδώ να καταγγείλω την απαράδεκτη συμπεριφορά των *εκδόσεων Κέδρος*, καθώς εδώ και 3 χρόνια προσπαθώ να πληρωθώ το ποσό της επιδότησης για το λογοτεχνικό βιβλίο που έχω μεταφράσει για τις εκδόσεις Κέδρος.
Οι υπεύθυνοι της εταιρείας έχουν δείξει πραγματικά μια συμπεριφορά κοροϊδίας προς το άτομό μου, κάτι που συνεχίζεται ακόμα και σήμερα.
Για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν το εν λόγω πρόγραμμα επιδότησης, η Ευρωπ. Ένωση χρηματοδοτεί τα έξοδα μετάφρασης κάποιων λογοτεχν. βιβλίων, μετά από αίτηση του εκδοτικού οίκου. Τα χρήματα αυτά, τα οποία υπερβαίνουν κατά πολύ το αρχικό ποσό της αμοιβής μου για τη μετάφραση του βιβλίου δεν τα έχω λάβει ποτέ. Η δικαιολογία του εκδοτικού είναι ότι είθισται στον εκδοτικό χώρο ένα μέρος των χρημάτων αυτών να χρησιμοποιείται για τα έξοδα έκδοσης.
Αυτό όμως δεν ισχύει, καθώς τα χρήματα αυτά προορίζονται μόνο για τον μεταφραστή. Επιπλέον, εγώ ποτέ δεν έλαβα ούτε ένα μέρος αυτών των χρημάτων.
Επειδή πλέον θα κινηθώ δικαστικά όπως το βλέπω, ήθελα να δω αν υπάρχουν και άλλοι συνάδελφοι που να έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Ήδη γνωρίζω άλλα δύο άτομα που δεν έχουν ακόμη πληρωθεί από τις εκδόσεις Κέδρος.
Αλλά επειδή πιθανόν να γίνεται το ίδιο και αλλού θα ήθελα την γνώμη ή την εμπειρία σας.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Μαρία Μίσσα


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 22, 2010)

Καλώς όρισες, Μαρία. Μιλάς γι' αυτό το βιβλίο;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 22, 2010)

Να προσθέσω κι εγώ ότι οι σχετικές επιδοτήσεις αφορούν αποκλειστικά τη μετάφραση. Έχω πληρωθεί κι εγώ έτσι, για βιβλίο που έχω μεταφράσει: το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της αμοιβής μου καλύφθηκε από επιδότηση. Νομίζω βέβαια ότι συνεισέφερε το κράτος προέλευσης του βιβλίου, ωστόσο το θέμα είναι ότι οι σχετικές δαπάνες δεν προορίζονται για να καλύψουν άλλα έξοδα του εκδότη, από ό,τι ξέρω, τουλάχιστον.

Α, και ο Κέδρος δεν έχει και τόσο καλή φήμη στο χώρο σε ό,τι αφορά τις πληρωμές του...


----------



## marmis (Jul 22, 2010)

Καλώς σας βρήκα!
Αλεξάνδρα: Ναι, πρόκειται για αυτό το βιβλίο.

Palavra: Ναι, όντως το πρόγραμμα είναι ξεκάθαρο το συνολικό ποσό της επιδότησης προορίζεται για το μεταφραστή, αυτό όμως δεν εμποδίζει κάποιους εκδοτικούς να χρησιμοποιούν το μεγαλύτερο μέρος από αυτό το ποσό για δικά τους έξοδα! 
Και συμφωνώ και επιβεβαιώνω για τη φήμη του εν λόγω εκδοτικού!
Παρακαλώ, αν και άλλοι συνάδελφοι έχουν αντιμετωπίσει το ίδιο πρόβλημα ή αν έχουν ακούσει κάτι να συνεισφέρουν. 

Φιλικά 
Μαρία


----------



## psifio (Jul 22, 2010)

Μπορείς να μας δώσεις λίγες περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες να καταλάβουμε τι ακριβώς έχει συμβεί;
Συνεννοήθηκες με τον εκδοτικό να γίνει η μετάφραση και συμφωνήσατε σε κάποιο ποσό για αμοιβή. Και μετά τι έγινε; Δεν σε πλήρωσαν καθόλου;


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 22, 2010)

Δεν έχω εμπειρία, αλλά επειδή είμαι κι εγώ σε ένα πρόγραμμα παρόμοιας επιδότησης για άλλο οίκο, επιβεβαιώνω με τη σειρά μου πως ναι τα χρήματα είναι για μεταφραστή και επιμελητή. 

Πάντως, δεν ξέρω τι φήμη έχει ο Κέδρος καθώς δεν έχω δουλέψει ποτέ εκεί, αλλά έγκυρες πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι το μαγαζί κλείνει, οπότε... μήπως φταίει και αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2010)

Καλημέρα και πάλι και καλωσήρθες, Μαρία.

Πέρα από το αν κλείνει ο συγκεκριμένος εκδοτικός οίκος (οπότε κλάφτε τα) ή αν είναι κακοπληρωτής, υπάρχει ένα καθεστώς με αυτές τις επιδοτήσεις, που θα πρέπει να είναι σαφές. Προβλέπονται για την αμοιβή της _μετάφρασης_. Αυτό μπορεί να περιλαμβάνει και, ας πούμε, δύο επιμέλειες. Ο μεταφραστής δεν κλείνει τη συμφωνία με τον εκδοτικό οίκο με γνώμονα αυτή την επιδότηση. Αν, για παράδειγμα, ο εκδοτικός οίκος λόγω κάποιας δικής του παρατυπίας δεν εισπράξει την επιδότηση, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα πρέπει να πληρώσει τον μεταφραστή που έκανε σωστά τη δουλειά του. Αλλά επίσης δεν οφείλει να δώσει λογαριασμό στον μεταφραστή για τον τρόπο διαχείρισης της επιδότησης. Αν ο χορηγός θέλει να διαπιστώσει κατά πόσο διανεμήθηκαν τα χρήματα σύμφωνα με τις επιθυμίες του, ας αναλάβει αυτός να πάρει τα απαραίτητα αποδεικτικά πληρωμής. Ο μεταφραστής πρέπει να εισπράττει από την εταιρεία τη συμφωνηθείσα αμοιβή μέσα σε συμφωνηθείσα προθεσμία. Οτιδήποτε άλλο ανήκει στην παθογένεια του ελληνικού εκδοτικού κυκλώματος.


----------



## marmis (Jul 22, 2010)

Το θέμα έχει ως εξής: Στο αρχικό μου συμβόλαιο με τις εκδόσεις Κέδρος είχαμε συμφωνήσει σε ένα ποσό. Το ποσό όμως που ζήτησαν αυτοί από την Ευρωπ. Επιτροπή σε ένα δεύτερο συμβόλαιο ήταν παραπάνω από το διπλάσιο. Έβαλα την υπογραφή μου σε αυτό το δεύτερο συμβόλαιο-αίτηση με την προϋπόθεση ότι εάν λάμβαναν αυτήν την επιδότηση θα έπαιρνα κι εγώ το επιπλέον ποσό.
Έχω δηλ. πληρωθεί το μισό τουλάχιστον ποσό της επιδότησης και τα υπόλοιπα χρήματα αρνούνται να μου τα δώσουν με τη δικαιολογία ότι ανεπίσημα στον εκδοτικό χώρο δεν παίρνει αυτά τα παραπάνω χρήματα ο μεταφραστής... Σε βγάζουν και τρελό δηλαδή.
Τώρα αυτή η νέα πληροφορία ότι κλείνει ο εκδοτικός καθόλου δεν μου αρέσει...!!
Μ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2010)

Ελπίζω, για πολλούς λόγους, να μην ισχύει καμιά πληροφορία για το κλείσιμο εκδοτικού οίκου. Μακάρι να μπορέσει κάθε καλός εκδοτικός οίκος να παρακάμψει τον Μαλέα.

Ωστόσο, στην υπόθεση αυτή, ο οίκος δεσμεύεται απέναντί σου μόνο από γραπτές συμφωνίες μεταξύ σας. Όχι από προφορικές συμφωνίες (το «My word is my bond» είναι απ' το σύμπαν του Τζέιμς Μποντ) ούτε από συμφωνίες που υπέγραψε με τον χορηγό. Νομικά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορείς να διεκδικήσεις κάτι περισσότερο από την αρχική σας συμφωνία, και ηθικά... έχουν δυσκολέψει τα πράγματα για την ηθική.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 22, 2010)

Επειδή δεν μου αρέσει να λέω μπαρούφες, να διευκρινίσω μόνο ότι η πληροφορία προέρχεται από έγκυρα χείλη (να ένα κλισέ για άλλο θέμα) αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι θα γίνει και πραγματικότητα. Η αγορά λέει ότι έχει βγει προς πώληση οπότε ίσως να μην κλείσει αλλά να μεταβιβαστεί η ιδιοκτησία του. 
Με κάθε επιφύλαξη πάντα.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 22, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ωστόσο, στην υπόθεση αυτή, ο οίκος δεσμεύεται απέναντί σου μόνο από γραπτές συμφωνίες μεταξύ σας. Όχι από προφορικές συμφωνίες (το «My word is my bond» είναι απ' το σύμπαν του Τζέιμς Μποντ)


Νομικά, η προφορική δέσμευση ισχύει, αρκεί να υπάρχει μάρτυρας.


----------



## psifio (Jul 22, 2010)

Το δεύτερο συμβόλαιο δεν ακυρώνει το πρώτο;


----------



## marmis (Jul 22, 2010)

Αυτό πιστεύω κι εγώ. Το δεύτερο συμβόλαιο ήταν επίσημο προς την Ευρωπ. επιτροπή και δήλωνε ότι η αμοιβή του μεταφραστή για την έκδοση του εν λόγω βιβλίου είναι..... τόση.
Δηλαδή, όχι μόνο έχουν εξαπατήσει εμένα αλλά και την ίδια την Επιτροπή, στην οποία άλλωστε έχω ήδη στείλει καταγγελία σε συννενόηση με το σημείο επαφής στην Ελλάδα.
Απλά αυτοί δείχνουν πραγματικά μια θρασύτατη συμπεριφορά του τύπου δεν έχουμε κανένα υπόλοιπο μαζί σας, που έπειτα και από αυτό το νέο που μου είπατε αρχίζει και γίνεται κατανοητή.
Μ


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2010)

marmis said:


> Δηλαδή, όχι μόνο έχουν εξαπατήσει εμένα αλλά και την ίδια την Επιτροπή, στην οποία άλλωστε έχω ήδη στείλει καταγγελία σε συνεννόηση με το σημείο επαφής στην Ελλάδα.


Τώρα που έχει κυκλοφορήσει γενικότερα η βρόμα ότι είμαστε λίγο μπαταξήδες και χρήζοντες επιτήρησης, θα έχουν καταλάβει και πώς μοιράζονται τα λεφτά των επιδοτήσεων. :)


----------



## marmis (Nov 6, 2010)

Καλησπέρα,
Επαναφέρω το παραπάνω θέμα, γιατί θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω ότι το θέμα τελικά λύθηκε με διακανονισμό που έκανα με τον εκδοτικό, μετά βέβαια από μεγάλη προσπάθεια και αγώνα.

Θα ήθελα επί τη ευκαιρία να ευχαριστήσω τον Σύλλογο Μεταφραστών, Επιμελητών και Διορθωτών (ΣΜΕΔ), στον οποίο απευθύνθηκα αφού ατομικά δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να καταφέρω κάτι. Πραγματικά με την αρωγή του ΔΣ του συλλόγου και ύστερα από την άσκηση πίεσης στον εκδοτικό από τα μέλη και το δικηγόρο του συλλόγου κατάφερα να πάρω έστω και ένα μέρος από την επιδότηση και αυτό όμως με πολλές καθυστερήσεις και κοροϊδία.

Φυσικά η συμπεριφορά του συγκεκριμένου εκδοτικού είναι απαράδεκτη και κατακριτέα, καθώς αρνούνται να δώσουν την επιδότηση της Ευρωπ. Ένωσης στους μεταφραστές. Ωστόσο, εάν και άλλοι συνάδελφοι αντιμετωπίζουν παρόμοιο πρόβλημα, μπορούν να απευθυνθούν στον ΣΜΕΔ.

Ευχαριστώ,
ΜΜ


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2010)

Μπράβο στον ΣΜΕΔ. Καλή αρχή στις αποτελεσματικές διεκδικήσεις και πάντα τέτοια τού ευχόμαστε.


----------

